# MV George W McKnight



## getinthebackofthevan

Hi all, I am trying to find out information on the MV George W McKnight, which was attacked by torpedoes in May 1942. The vessel was either owned by or operating on behalf of Esso. I have found very little information so far. Any ideas where I might look?


----------



## Dickyboy

Welcome GBTV 
This might be a good starting point..... 

http://www.uboat.net/allies/merchants/ships/1594.html


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello, There is an official Survivors report for this vessel at the British National Archive in piece ADM199/2140 page243

http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C4122500

If you cannot get to Kew you can order a copy of the report. Be sure to quote the piece reference and the page number and the ships name. They will charge for this service.

regards
Roger


----------



## sidsal

The George W McKnight was one of three tankers taken as reparations from the Germans in the 1930's. The other two were the D L Harper and the F J Wolfe. I was a year on the latter. They were twin screw MAN engines and were rogue tankers insofar as they were always breaking down. I have related the tory of my joining the FJ WOLFE in Barrow in 1946 (or7) where she lay for 3 months whilst the MAN engineers tried to sort out her problems >> They failed miserably. They were a Vickers working on hydrogen peroxide propulsion for submarines - (superseded by atomic power). They had electric steering which often went haywire and put the helm hard over without warning !!


----------



## getinthebackofthevan

Thanks for the replies - they've given me a starting point to hopefully find my uncle's MN record.


----------



## Hugh MacLean

If you wish to give his name, date and place of birth we could point you to the file you need to access to find his CRS 10 (service record).

Regards
Hugh


----------



## getinthebackofthevan

Hugh, his name was John Patrick HEATLEY, born June or July 1917 in Belfast. I don't have an exact date. I haven't been able to locate his record. I thought I had found a MN number (9500124) for him on a manifest when the Geo McKnight landed in New York in 1942 for repairs following the attack, but I think it was some sort of US Immigration reference.


----------



## Hugh MacLean

His file should be held at the National Archives, Kew in piece *BT 382/765 *. This file should hold his CRS 10 (service record from Jan, 1941) it contains the files of up to 60 other names so is best obtained by visit or via a researcher. You could get the survivor's report indicated by Roger *#3* at the same time. Good luck.

Regards
Hugh


----------

